# ** GruvenParts.com Has Billet G60 Goodies !



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Corrado Billet Upper "Rad Neck"*

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. "Wife-beater" t-shirt not included.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip* 

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts.com Die Cut Vinyl Stickers - Free for Orders over $100 ! *

They're Back In Stock - Bigger and Better !! All Colors Now Available. Dress up your ride with our premium die cut vinyl stickers and enjoy free domestic shipping. 

Available in Red, Silver, White and Black. 

We ship out a freebie with any order over $100 !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## ballski (Jun 13, 2006)

ok so my hood release cable snapped right at the handle. will yours be all I need to connect the existing metal wire/cable to the handle/lever??? Thanks


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Can you show me a picture of your cable? I will check and see.

Thanks,


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Genuine 3K Weave Carbon Fiber w/Adhesive Backing *



* Genuine 3K Weave Carbon Fiber w/Adhesive Backing *

Looking for that trick custom upgrade to push your ride over the top at the shows?? Check out this R-E-A-L 3K Carbon Fiber Weave that we've put on an adhesive backing. We've also applied a clear coat to the Carbon to provide a deep gloss finish. Used for years in the aerospace industry, this genuine 3K carbon fiber with adhesive peel and stick backing adds strength and great looks to most any surface. Ships in (2) 10 inch x 20 inch .022 inch thick pieces. 

Sheets can be easily cut with sharp scissors or razors. Makes a great decorative upgrade to any surface. Sheets are fairly flexible and can be adhered to any complex contour without drastic impressions, inside/outside corners or rapidly changing surface features. High heat and low temperature applications should be avoided. Use only where typical plastic tapes would be used.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We're about to release the G60 alt pulleys this week. We need to build more sales on those G60 tensioner pulleys, those things are really nice, havent had hardly any orders for them yet....kinda surprised me.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* JUST GOT THE G60 ALT PULLEYS IN TODAY !!*

They look beautiful, new engraving technique paid off. And boy is this thing super light.

I will have pics and all details hopefully posted tonight. Call if you want to order before this gets put up on site.

Thanks,


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Corrado G60 Power Pulleys ! * 

GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum Crank, Alternator, and Tensioner pulleys for the Corrado G60 8V Engines. Each pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 Pulley Kit reduces rotating mass by over 5 lbs. Added bonus - ditching those cheap plastic factory tensioner wheels! 

Buy them as a set and save !! 

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers : 

Crank : 037-105-255 (037105255) 
Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E) 
Alt : 037-903-119 (037903119)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*ALL PARTS IN STOCK !!* 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*www.GruvenParts.com*

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

What other parts are you guys interested in for these cars ??

www.GruvenParts.com

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Friday bump! 

All the parts are in stock, ready to ship  

*www.GruvenParts.com*


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

What other parts do you guys want us to look at


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for a Monday!

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* What's in Development Currently ?*

1. Audi A4 adjustable front upper control arms - pics will be posted shortly!

2. 02A side/side cable repair block

3. R32/TT front adjustable swaybar end links

4. VR6, 1.8T, 2.0 billet oil dipstick funnels

5. Corrado stainless rear deck lid cables

Much more ... stay tuned 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Stainless rear deck lid cables ... coming soon


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GRUVENPARTS.COM


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Let us know what else is needed for G60 ! 

We have plenty of those billet tensioners and alt pulleys in stock, ready to ship.

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts.com Die Cut Vinyl Stickers - Free for Orders over $100 ! *

They're Back In Stock - Bigger and Better !! All Colors Now Available. Dress up your ride with our premium die cut vinyl stickers and enjoy free domestic shipping. 

Available in Red, Silver, White and Black. 

We ship out a freebie with any order over $100 !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for Billet Parts !!

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:beer::beer: 

Follow our supercharger install thread, there will be an interesting twist at the end ... 










http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rts.com-Corrado-SLC-Supercharger-Build-Thread


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet Audi and VW Washer Fluid Cap*

Ditch the ugly blue washer fluid cap (or half tennis ball if you’re really ghetto) with one of these slick billet aluminum 6061-T651 versions. 

Ours are CNC machined for a perfect fit and can be ordered in a variety of colors and finishes – including anodized or highly polished. Simply remove the old cap and press fit this one right into the washer tank. 

This product replaces OEM P/N 1K0-955-455 (1K0955455), 1H0-955-455 (1H0955455), and fits nearly every VW and Audi in existence. So, there’s no excuse to rock the half tennis ball anymore!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for G60 billet tensioners !! 



GruvenParts.com said:


> * Corrado G60 Power Pulleys ! *
> 
> GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum Crank, Alternator, and Tensioner pulleys for the Corrado G60 8V Engines. Each pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 Pulley Kit reduces rotating mass by over 5 lbs. Added bonus - ditching those cheap plastic factory tensioner wheels!
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Let us know what else is needed for *G60* !
> 
> www.GruvenParts.com



^^Billet alloy shifter tower (inside car) bushings to replace the oe nylon ones :thumbup:


----------



## ZachRabbit (May 19, 2009)

GruvenParts.com said:


> What other parts do you guys want us to look at


cam gears (adjustable and non)
intermediate shaft pulleys
various bracketry (i.e. alternator relocation kit? G60 S/C brackets?)
8V valve covers? :beer:

all of those could be offered in anodized finishes?

just some ideas. 
looks like the new pulleys are pretty nice btw


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

These are all good ideas.

Who wants any of them? If we get some interest, we will build and let you test free samples.

Thanks for response.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

GruvenParts.com said:


> These are all good ideas.
> 
> Who wants any of them? If we get some interest, we will build and let you test free samples.
> 
> Thanks for response.






RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^Billet alloy shifter tower (inside car) bushings to replace the oe nylon ones :thumbup:


 
^^ This is something that should have been fabricated a long time ago IMO and not anything very complicated I reckon... the VR guys already have this option so why not something for us G60 owners


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Please email with the details and contact info so we can prepare some CAD drawings and post.

[email protected]

Thanks !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for some billet goodies


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com

:grinsanta::biggrinsanta::grinsanta:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^Billet alloy shifter tower (inside car) bushings to replace the oe nylon ones :thumbup:





RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ This is something that should have been fabricated a long time ago IMO and not anything very complicated I reckon... the VR guys already have this option so why not something for us G60 owners





GruvenParts.com said:


> Please email with the details and contact info so we can prepare some CAD drawings and post.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks !


I don't know what else could be replaced for a better shifter feel on the G60 but I've read replacing/re-newing the bushings below help quite a bit. Unfortunately they are only available in oe nylon replacements. I don't know if billet alloy replacements would be better...Note this are for the shifter tower inside the vehicle, as early 02A trans (ie. g60) did not have the bracket bushings as opposed to the later VR6 ones.


oe part #s for G60 shifter tower bushings:
- 357 711 124 A (no. 7 on below drawing)
- 357 711 166 A (no. 4 on below drawing)
- 357 711 590 B (no. 39 on below drawing)
- 357 711 590 C (no. 40 on below drawing)
- 357 711 217 (no. 24 on below drawing)


ETKA drawings:






































And here's a pic I took from my oe nylon ones (though only 4 of the 5 total bushings):


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet Dipstick Funnel* 

Finally, a replacement for the orange plastic dipstick funnel ! 

Our funnel is made from 6061-T6 billet aluminum and neatly replaces the cheap brittle orange dipstick funnel we have all come to hate. Choose from as machined finish or highly polished finish. 

This part replaces OEM part number 053-103-663 (053103663) on the following vehicles: 

Audi - 80, B5 A4 1.8T – all 4 cylinder 
VW – MK2 Golf, Jetta, Scirocco, Corrado G60 (NOT VR6), MK3 ABA’s, Eurovan T4, B3, B4, B5 Passat 1.8T and 2.0


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.gruvenparts.com


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

How about making replacement front subframe bushings?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

How many G60 owners would be interested in this ?





RedYellowWhite said:


> I don't know what else could be replaced for a better shifter feel on the G60 but I've read replacing/re-newing the bushings below help quite a bit. Unfortunately they are only available in oe nylon replacements. I don't know if billet alloy replacements would be better...Note this are for the shifter tower inside the vehicle, as early 02A trans (ie. g60) did not have the bracket bushings as opposed to the later VR6 ones.
> 
> 
> oe part #s for G60 shifter tower bushings:
> ...


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

GruvenParts.com said:


> How many G60 owners would be interested in this ?


Bump :thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Again - how many G60 owners want those bushings ?? Please email me direct, we can certainly make them if there is demand.


----------



## Slowrrado (Jan 13, 2004)

im in


----------



## ZachRabbit (May 19, 2009)

i seriously can't believe there was no interest in any of the things i posted... lol.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Guys email me direct if you would. We are tracking this and want a contact list for the bushings

[email protected]


----------



## ZachRabbit (May 19, 2009)

GruvenParts.com said:


> *Billet Dipstick Funnel*
> 
> Finally, a replacement for the orange plastic dipstick funnel !


uuuhhh.... how much? this is a pretty freaking good idea.


----------



## ZachRabbit (May 19, 2009)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Again - how many G60 owners want those bushings ?? Please email me direct, we can certainly make them if there is demand.


i would be interested. 
i'd probably be interested in ones for MK3's too if they're practical. i see those needing a lot of lube


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks, keep posting guys!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Corrado G60 Power Pulleys ! *

GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum Crank, Alternator, and Tensioner pulleys for the Corrado G60 8V Engines. Each pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 Pulley Kit reduces rotating mass by over 5 lbs. Added bonus - ditching those cheap plastic factory tensioner wheels!

Buy them as a set and save !!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank : 037-105-255 (037105255)
Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E)
Alt : 037-903-119 (037903119)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Corrado Billet Upper "Rad Neck"*

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. "Wife-beater" t-shirt not included.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado.


----------



## ratatat (Nov 28, 2008)

Im in for some bushings


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Anyone else on the bushings for G60 ?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*ABA / Corrado G60 / MK2 Billet Dipstick* 

*www.GruvenParts.com* is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

As an added bonus, this part is made to perfectly fit our Billet Dipstick Funnels and can be ordered as a set to save! If you are ordering the billet funnel with the billet dipstick, please ensure your car uses dipstick funnel OEM P/N 053-103-663 (053103663). 

This billet dipstick replaces both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B) and fits the following vehicles : 

1993-1999 Jetta/Golf/Passat/Cabrio w.2.0 ABA engine 
1990-1992 Corrado G60 1.8L 
1985-1992 Jetta/Golf/Passat w/1.6L and 1.8L engines 

Don’t see your car listed here? Don’t worry! We have many more of these billet dipsticks coming for nearly all makes / models. Visit www.GruvenParts.com for the latest.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

GruvenParts.com said:


> *ABA / Corrado G60 / MK2 Billet Dipstick*
> 
> *www.GruvenParts.com* is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max.
> 
> ...


 ^^Very nice :thumbup: I was looking for something like this for a long time  
However, I can see the funnel listed for the Corrado G60 on your webstore but not the actual dipstick  How much is it and how can I buy one? Will the dipstick work with the oe plastic (orange) funnel or do I need to also buy the one you sell? 

TIA 
Nick


----------



## BlackSwan (Dec 29, 2010)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Added bonus - ditching those cheap plastic factory tensioner wheels!
> 
> These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :
> 
> Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E)


 ^ 

i don't have an etka in front of me to verify that part# but am i safe to assume that your billet g60 tensioner pulleys replaces the two black plastic pulleys on the charger bracket pictured below? 

it doesn't replace the tensioner pulley on the side of the block that sits below the cam gear does it?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^Very nice :thumbup: I was looking for something like this for a long time
> However, I can see the funnel listed for the Corrado G60 on your webstore but not the actual dipstick  How much is it and how can I buy one? Will the dipstick work with the oe plastic (orange) funnel or do I need to also buy the one you sell?
> 
> TIA
> Nick


 Nick you can click the picture to go to product page, or go to MK2 section of our site, its listed now  

Regarding G60 tenisoners we sell - those are just for the serpentine belt, not the timing belt. So, the tensioners we sell are to replace plastic ones shown in the picture of the bracket assy. 

Any questions call or email. 

Thanks


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Nick you can click the picture to go to product page, or go to MK2 section of our site, its listed now
> 
> Any questions call or email.
> 
> Thanks


PM'd


----------



## r32flow (Jan 9, 2007)

I would really like to see an alternater relocation brackets simular to these. This is perfect and would also be a really cheap part to make. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5066014-Slow-but-hopefully-trusty-16Vg60-build


----------



## bugnuts (Jul 31, 2007)

ratatat said:


> Im in for some bushings


^


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

BlackSwan said:


> ^
> 
> i don't have an etka in front of me to verify that part# but am i safe to assume that your billet g60 tensioner pulleys replaces the two black plastic pulleys on the charger bracket pictured below?
> 
> it doesn't replace the tensioner pulley on the side of the block that sits below the cam gear does it?


The G60 tensioners we sell are made from billet aluminum and replace the cheap G60 Plastic ones :


* Corrado G60 Power Pulleys ! *

GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum Crank, Alternator, and Tensioner pulleys for the Corrado G60 8V Engines. Each pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 Pulley Kit reduces rotating mass by over 5 lbs. Added bonus - ditching those cheap plastic factory tensioner wheels!

Buy them as a set and save !!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank : 037-105-255 (037105255)
Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E)
Alt : 037-903-119 (037903119)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.gruvenparts.com

:thumbup::thumbup:

:beer::beer:


----------



## RCorrado77 (May 13, 2007)

Will you be stocking the carbon fiber w/ adhesive backing again?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

didnt have much demand for that, we can probably get more if you want it. Send me an email and let me know how much you want of it.

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## RCorrado77 (May 13, 2007)

Email sent, thanks:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for G60 goods 



GruvenParts.com said:


> The G60 tensioners we sell are made from billet aluminum and replace the cheap G60 Plastic ones :
> 
> 
> * Corrado G60 Power Pulleys ! *
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts.com Die Cut Vinyl Stickers - Free for Orders over $100 ! *

They're Back In Stock - Bigger and Better !! All Colors Now Available. Dress up your ride with our premium die cut vinyl stickers and enjoy free domestic shipping. 

Available in Red, Silver, White and Black. 

We ship out a freebie with any order over $100 !


----------



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

> ABA / Corrado G60 / MK2 Billet Dipstick
> 
> www.GruvenParts.com is proud to release these gorgeous Billet Dipsticks to replace both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max.
> 
> ...


nice product.


----------



## victorg60 (Dec 8, 2010)

*collant flange to match the radneck*

what about makeing a billet digifrant front coolant flange the coolant hose/ sensor's plug into, there is lots of rants about them allways breaking like the radiator flange, that would be SO SICK!!! plus maby the flange the thermostat plugs into, and sell it as a kit/seperate my samco's would love to spoon with them.. and im in for some of them shifter bushings! who do i paypal!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

victorg60 said:


> what about makeing a billet digifrant front coolant flange the coolant hose/ sensor's plug into, there is lots of rants about them allways breaking like the radiator flange, that would be SO SICK!!! plus maby the flange the thermostat plugs into, and sell it as a kit/seperate my samco's would love to spoon with them.. and im in for some of them shifter bushings! who do i paypal!


You can buy that...available from other VW models 
Look here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...t-Flange-Anyone-interested-in-Billet-Aluminum


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Let me know if the existing OEM part doesnt work for you for that. We would be interested in making those if there is a need. Good suggestion :thumbup:


----------



## victorg60 (Dec 8, 2010)

diffenetly interested, with how good your guys parts turn out i bet if you did a batch of 20 of the digifrant flange, the thermostat flange and the radneck and sold them as a kit of 3, i bet they would all sell eventually and I would be in for a set soon as they drop im ordering the billet pulleys and everything else you manufacture for the 60 tomorrow! and how would i go about getting the shifter bushings dont see them listed on the site?:thumbup:


----------



## victorg60 (Dec 8, 2010)

not to mention a billet flange would look x10 better then that conversion on that thread, just bolt and go super simple. no conversion needed! just like all your other parts! i bet you would sell just as many of the other 2 flanges as you do radnecks.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Corrado Billet Upper "Rad Neck"*

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. "Wife-beater" t-shirt not included.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*ABA / Corrado G60 / MK2 Billet Dipstick*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

As an added bonus, this part is made to perfectly fit our Billet Dipstick Funnels and can be ordered as a set to save! If you are ordering the billet funnel with the billet dipstick, please ensure your car uses dipstick funnel OEM P/N 053-103-663 (053103663). 

This billet dipstick replaces both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B) and fits the following vehicles : 

1993-1999 Jetta/Golf/Passat/Cabrio w.2.0 ABA engine 
1990-1992 Corrado G60 1.8L 
1985-1992 Jetta/Golf/Passat w/1.6L and 1.8L engines

Don’t see your car listed here? Don’t worry! We have many more of these billet dipsticks coming for nearly all makes / models. Visit www.GruvenParts.com for the latest.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for G60 LOVE! :thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com 

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for more billet parts ! :beer:




GruvenParts.com said:


> * Corrado Billet Upper "Rad Neck"*
> 
> www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. "Wife-beater" t-shirt not included.
> 
> This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)


----------



## Geoff-60 (Aug 29, 2011)

*valve cover*

I few posts back someone said something about a billet valve cover. GENIUS IDEA. I took all the time to delete the carbon can and line as well as isv to clean up my engine bay. And now I have this aged ugly valve cover. Would love to see some chrome. ( don't get rid of the vw symbol though)


Also a question on the pulleys. They reduce rotating mass by weight I take? But are they different size? id rather not play a game with pulley size on a supercharged engine lol.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

The pulleys are the stock size so the s/c will spin at same speed. I also wouldnt suggest changing pulley diameter. The rotating mass reduction is nice though!

Can someone send me some detailed pics of that valve cover. :thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Corrado G60 Power Pulleys ! *

GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum Crank, Alternator, and Tensioner pulleys for the Corrado G60 8V Engines. Each pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 Pulley Kit reduces rotating mass by over 5 lbs. Added bonus - ditching those cheap plastic factory tensioner wheels!

Buy them as a set and save !!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank : 037-105-255 (037105255)
Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E)
Alt : 037-903-119 (037903119)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for Corrado !


----------



## I<3myJetta (Mar 14, 2011)

How about those two brackets that connect between the back of the valve cover and the throttle body? Those would look nice in billet  I've got to order one of those radiator necks, and hopefully the pulleys....just need some spare cash :laugh:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Send me a pic of those brackets, we'll have a look! Thanks :beer:


----------



## konaunit1 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Nice looking stuff*

So, I have just started working on my G60 corrado. I must say I have been eyeing every product you have. Definataly the dipstick as I broke mine pulling out the G-lader . I think an 8v cover would be absolutly fantastic addition after market covers are hard to find.

I will be ordering parts as funds allow I don't like plastic I don't like plastic 

Keep up the good work you will be hearing from me.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Sounds good, let us know what you need !

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for the best pulley kit for G60 





GruvenParts.com said:


> * Corrado G60 Power Pulleys ! *
> 
> GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum Crank, Alternator, and Tensioner pulleys for the Corrado G60 8V Engines. Each pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 Pulley Kit reduces rotating mass by over 5 lbs. Added bonus - ditching those cheap plastic factory tensioner wheels!
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts.com Die Cut Vinyl Stickers - Free for Orders over $100 ! *

They're Back In Stock - Bigger and Better !! All Colors Now Available. Dress up your ride with our premium die cut vinyl stickers and enjoy free domestic shipping. 

Available in Red, Silver, White and Black. 

We ship out a freebie with any order over $100 !


----------



## victorg60 (Dec 8, 2010)

bump you guys have billet caps for the corrado cooling system? I am not seeing where to buy on the site....... there are pics of them on page 1 of this thread


----------



## eddy.h (Apr 25, 2009)

hi mate do you post to the UK 
i need a billet hood cable clip 
if so how much including post

thanks eddy


----------



## eddy.h (Apr 25, 2009)

have order one thanks


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We do ship to UK (and worldwide) daily :thumbup:

Your corrado hood clip has already shipped 


Regarding the water jug caps, sadly we no longer sell that product due to lack of demand. We can always do another run of them, please chime in if you would like a engine bay cap - state year, make, model and what its for (washer fluid cap, oil filler cap, ps res cap, ect...)

Thanks!

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## eddy.h (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks mate

got the email saying package sent thanks:thumbup:

will be ordering moor bit soon


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks and please let us know if you need any other parts. :beer:


www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## eddy.h (Apr 25, 2009)

arrive today

radneck & G60 tensioner pulleys in the new year

thanks eddy


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Excellent. How long until we see install pics in a sweet UK Corrado ???


----------



## eddy.h (Apr 25, 2009)

sweet UK corrado

I wish:facepalm:


----------



## eddy.h (Apr 25, 2009)

ok i have gone to fit the hood clip today & its not suitable for rhd car will post a pic :banghead:


----------



## eddy.h (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## eddy.h (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

The last pic looks correct, the 1st is upside down, I know we have plenty of UK Corrado customers who have installed it.

Can you show picture of the whole bracket without the billet clip installed?

If you cannot get it to work for some reason it can be returned for refund. But Im sure lots have installed on RHD Corrados so hopefully we can figure it out.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Eddy what is the status of this? Did you get this resolved?


----------



## eddy.h (Apr 25, 2009)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Eddy what is the status of this? Did you get this resolved?


sorry i forgot to post a reply:facepalm:

yes i got it to work do sill think its better suited for LHD
wish you could post pics straight of my laptop on here will post a pic soon

sorry eddy will sill be ordering sum bits soon


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

victorg60 said:


> not to mention a billet flange would look x10 better then that conversion on that thread, just bolt and go super simple. no conversion needed! just like all your other parts! i bet you would sell just as many of the other 2 flanges as you do radnecks.


I tried to get this going early on. Could not generate any interest. Not even one.


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

RedYellowWhite said:


> I don't know what else could be replaced for a better shifter feel on the G60 but I've read replacing/re-newing the bushings below help quite a bit. Unfortunately they are only available in oe nylon replacements. I don't know if billet alloy replacements would be better...Note this are for the shifter tower inside the vehicle, as early 02A trans (ie. g60) did not have the bracket bushings as opposed to the later VR6 ones.
> 
> 
> oe part #s for G60 shifter tower bushings:
> ...


This made a huge improvement in feel as well as positive feedback on my G60 O2---Not to mention a shorter distance between gears. It's a very nice Gruven part.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:thumbup:

It wont break either


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

GruvenParts.com said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> It wont break either


you BET!!

The plastic part it replaces is really flimsy. This Gruven part really firmed up the feel of my shifter which in turn provides better driver feedback. 


Don't forget to mention-- This is probably the most cost effective short shifter alternative for the O2A


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Good point! Ive been driving 1 with this short shifter bracket for years, cant imagine going back to long side/side throw anymore!





lnoriel said:


> you BET!!
> 
> The plastic part it replaces is really flimsy. This Gruven part really firmed up the feel of my shifter which in turn provides better driver feedback.
> 
> ...


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

lnoriel said:


> This made a huge improvement in feel as well as positive feedback on my G60 O2---Not to mention a shorter distance between gears. It's a very nice Gruven part.


But their product description says "Corrado VR6"....


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Good point, every G60 Ive seen already has metal side/side transfer lever. Do some G60's have similar trans linkages as VR ? Ive always told G60 people this wont fit but I could be wrong!


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Good point, every G60 Ive seen already has metal side/side transfer lever. Do some G60's have similar trans linkages as VR ? Ive always told G60 people this wont fit but I could be wrong!


 Your assertion is correct. 

it is a long story. Which is why I made a good thing out of a bad situation by implementing the Gruven part into my shifter linkage on a G60. 

For the story 
http://corradog60project.blogspot.com/2010/12/tale-of-two-shifters.html


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thats crazy, sorry to hear they switched trans on you. I need LSD in mine as well and was wondering same thing. At least its back together, and with at least 1 metal part that wont break!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

These are in stock, ready to ship  





GruvenParts.com said:


> * Corrado Billet Upper "Rad Neck"*
> 
> www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. "Wife-beater" t-shirt not included.
> 
> This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6.


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

Good product. I'm slowly converting my entire car to Gruven parts as they break. :laugh: I have this and the cable shift end. Next will be the hood release cable as I've just broken the clip by the release handle. :banghead: 

I'm so glad there's a company out there willing to make parts for the smallish market of the Corrado. :thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We LOVE Corrado  :beer::beer::beer::beer:






G0to60 said:


> Good product. I'm slowly converting my entire car to Gruven parts as they break. :laugh: I have this and the cable shift end. Next will be the hood release cable as I've just broken the clip by the release handle. :banghead:
> 
> I'm so glad there's a company out there willing to make parts for the smallish market of the Corrado. :thumbup:


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

GruvenParts.com said:


> We LOVE Corrado  :beer::beer::beer::beer:


I had the OEM plastic radiator filler neck crack while driving through a bad neighborhood near downtown Los Angeles. That was incentive enough to never have to do that again. I bought the Gruven part. 

I'm also working on a Golf 16V and thought I might convert to the Corrado radiator simply because I can use this part on that car too. But the consideration isn't the expense in the G60 radiator, the Gruven radiator neck, or the additional lower water pipe, its the expensive Corrado hoses. :banghead:


----------



## THECISAG60 (May 14, 2010)

It's true about the deterioration of the plastic neck. My plastic let go, blew the hose off and made a mess. I should have ordered one of these as preventitive maintenance but you live and learn I guess. I received confirmation my part is in the mail, Thanks!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for orders on this guys. Yes this is a totally needless failure point on the Corrado G60 and VR6 motors, its nice to take care of it once and for all! 

PS - Ive got same color Samco's in my engine. Looks nice  



 
* Corrado Billet Upper "Rad Neck"*


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Build quality is down the crapper with plastics for engines now. I still run my oe plastic neck from the last radiator replacement. That puts it at 22 years old. Time to go Gruven when I install the old skool metal Golf engine coolant temp sensor to the block


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I just wish we could find a decent metal radiator solution ... 

Im about to tear into the front end again to replace an alternator thats putting out all of 12.000 volts at idle so now would be good time to do it. I hate putting that plastic back in there!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Please make sure to like us out on Facebook 

--

http://www.facebook.com/GruvenParts

--

Its a great way to keep up with all that we are developing, and request more items to be developed




www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for the best !! 



GruvenParts.com said:


> Thanks for orders on this guys. Yes this is a totally needless failure point on the Corrado G60 and VR6 motors, its nice to take care of it once and for all!
> 
> PS - Ive got same color Samco's in my engine. Looks nice
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:thumbup: 

 Wont break that part again !! 

 



lnoriel said:


> I had the OEM plastic radiator filler neck crack while driving through a bad neighborhood near downtown Los Angeles. That was incentive enough to never have to do that again. I bought the Gruven part.
> 
> I'm also working on a Golf 16V and thought I might convert to the Corrado radiator simply because I can use this part on that car too. But the consideration isn't the expense in the G60 radiator, the Gruven radiator neck, or the additional lower water pipe, its the expensive Corrado hoses. :banghead:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com 

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*

Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) 


*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release this solid stainless fwd/aft cable shift repair block for cable shift VW vehicles. This part will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft shift cable P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft shift cable. And if your cable is not yet broken, throw 1 of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

This repair block repairs the FWD/AFT cable P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.


*Stainless SIDE/SIDE Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com now also has solid stainless side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. Once again, there is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken shift cable. And if your cable is not yet broken, throw 1 of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com

:beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip* 

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Post Christmas bump :laugh:

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Corrado G60 Power Pulleys ! *

GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum Crank, Alternator, and Tensioner pulleys for the Corrado G60 8V Engines. Each pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 Pulley Kit reduces rotating mass by over 5 lbs. Added bonus - ditching those cheap plastic factory tensioner wheels!

Buy them as a set and save !!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank : 037-105-255 (037105255)
Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E)
Alt : 037-903-119 (037903119)


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

How much will the tensioner pulleys be, if you do get enough interest?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

The two pulleys will be $149.99 for the set.

Please email if interested in these parts.

:beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for emails, Ive received only a few.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:



GruvenParts.com said:


> * MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*
> 
> www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses.
> 
> ...


----------



## DigiMatrix (Apr 16, 2010)

Have you ever thought of making them this way:










By making the plate a little thicker, you should be able to use just the threads instead of welding, and by offering as drawn, you may expand your market to those who want to stay with stock throw.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I will look into that suggestion, thanks.

Who wants to retain the sloppy, excessive side/side throw ?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Corrado Billet Radiator Necks – Special Sale Price !! *


* Corrado Billet Upper "Rad Neck"*

This is the ORIGINAL billet Corrado radiator neck, thousands have been sold! This part is professionally TIG welded by licensed A&P’s who spend most of their time working on commercial jet aircraft. Simply put : NO ONE can do it better!!

www.GruvenParts.com has designed a TIG welded billet version of the Corrado upper radiator neck to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck prone to cracking and dropping chunks which clog your radiator. We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. "Wife-beater" t-shirt not included. There is NO reason to buy the plastic version.

This part replaces OEM P/N 535-121-647 (535121647) found on all Corrado G60 and VR6. Comes with all new fasteners and new aerospace grade O-ring – EVERYTHING needed to replace the factory plastic neck.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

In stock, ready to ship out 

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Quick update - we will have the billet tensioners back in stock by end of month. Its 1st come 1st serve on those, so please order now if you want them.


* Corrado G60 Power Pulleys ! *

GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum Crank, Alternator, and Tensioner pulleys for the Corrado G60 8V Engines. Each pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 Pulley Kit reduces rotating mass by over 5 lbs. Added bonus - ditching those cheap plastic factory tensioner wheels!

Buy them as a set and save !!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank : 037-105-255 (037105255)
Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E)
Alt : 037-903-119 (037903119)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for more G60 love !!:beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*GruvenParts.com Pre-Order Page for MK2/MK3 Billet Strut Caps*


*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

Here is another one you guys wanted and we're in process of building it - 

*MK2/MK3 Billet Strut Caps Pre-Order*
Please read the Pre-Order note at the end.

GruvenParts.com is now machining billet strut caps made from 6061-T651 aircraft aluminum and sold in sets of 2. They will have a machined finish (the red picture is just to see it against the CAD screen background), however we can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). 

We can also handle "special" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 

These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Billet 2.4” Vortech Supercharger Pulleys ! *

* GruvenParts.com Billet 2.4” Supercharger Pulleys for Vortech Chargers !*

Got a boost addiction? Check out these 2.4” diameter supercharger pulleys for V Series Vortech superchargers. This pulley will allow your charger to spin faster, creating more boost and more power.

These pulleys are precision CNC’d from 6061-T6511 aluminum and are sized to precisely match the shaft output on Vortech chargers. These pulleys are 7 rib, but can be used in 6 rib applications that provide enough clearance for a 7 rib pulley (you would just have 1 empty rib). 

These pulleys come machined to accept the standard woodruff key found on the Vortech V Series supercharger output shafts (key and bolt are not included).


----------



## victorg60 (Dec 8, 2010)

can you do a set of the strut caps that just have g60 etched in them? and how much extra would that run me? PM please very very interested!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

victorg60 said:


> can you do a set of the strut caps that just have g60 etched in them? and how much extra would that run me? PM please very very interested!


Sorry for the delay, Vortex hasn't been quite up to par on notifications. I do not believe we can do that, but I will email paul and let you know. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

victorg60 said:


> can you do a set of the strut caps that just have g60 etched in them? and how much extra would that run me? PM please very very interested!


PM Sent as well

"We can do the G60 etched logo in the strut caps but we would need at least
5 buyers. Cost would be +$40 on the cap price to set up and mill. I can
provide some CAD screen shots if people are interested at that price
point."


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Tis the season bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

2014 bump!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^:thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Happy Monday Billet Bump!


----------

